# Face changing software



## Tight Knot (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking for professional software that has stock photos, that will allow me to add people's faces to it for some fun effects. I would also need it to be able to generate my own photos as bases from which to work.
Any ideas?


----------



## point-&-shoot (Dec 25, 2010)

Portrait Professional - Easy Photo Editing Software if you already have photos
Cs5 if your generating you own anything.


----------



## point-&-shoot (Dec 25, 2010)

oh and lightroom 3 is also very nice if you already have photos.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 25, 2010)

I already have Portrait professional, but what I am looking for is a program that has stock photos of either movie characters (Star Wars, Shrek, Indiana Jones, etc.) or cartoon characters.


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2010)

There would be both trademark and copyright licenses involved with images in such software.

For those reasons I believe such software, were it to exist (which I doubt), would be quite expensive.

Professionals would likely seek a use license for images like that on an individual basis.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 25, 2010)

KmH said:


> There would be both trademark and copyright licenses involved with images in such software.
> 
> For those reasons I believe such software, were it to exist (which I doubt), would be quite expensive.
> 
> Professionals would likely seek a use license for images like that on an individual basis.


I took my family to Disney world awhile back, and we went into a store that took photos of peoples faces and then placed them into different settings.
I am looking at trying to start a photography business, that will also entail taking photos of children and adults at parties and placing them into the action figure etc. of their choice.
So I would expect the software to be fully licensed and understand it may not be cheap.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 26, 2010)

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info Erose,

If anybody, however does know of such a program, please let me know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Dec 26, 2010)

Aren't there Internet sites that let you do stuff like that?

If you have more money than time and if this is for professional purposes, be prepared to pay.  Disney owns the rights to all their characters and there are a ton of them.....

If you have more time than money, invent your own characters.  Create some comic books, cartoons, etc and over a couple decades let them develop their own recognition.  Over more time they will become nostalgic in people's minds.  Retain the rights, then use them for your funny pictures.


----------



## vtf (Dec 26, 2010)

Other companies use this for example Medieval Times will take your picture and it will appear on the body of the king or queen, etc. Most companies produce their own back ground pictures for their specific event. Programs like Darkroom Professional will green screen and you can use your generated picture to put the face on the bg. I'm not aware of any that provide the bg images also since each use is event specific.
I have learned when anytime I'm close to photography equipment I ask and look alot.
Good Luck  :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2010)

Higgs Boson said:


> Aren't there Internet sites that let you do stuff like that?......


Not for commercial purposes, which is what the OP wants to do.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 26, 2010)

For a few $100,000.00 I am sure that you can license the photos that you need and then modify them yourself.  What you are talking about are all trademarked and copyrighted. They don't give it away for free to you, me or some company to slap into some program.   

Ever wonder why places like Jib-Jab has nondescript cartoon characters for their little photos and animations that you can place your own photos in.  

There is nothing I know of that is currently available to do what you want.  No one wants to volunteer for the lawsuit that they will ultimately loose nor do they see a profit in spending them money it would cost to license the types of images you are wanting.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 26, 2010)

vtf said:


> Other companies use this for example Medieval Times will take your picture and it will appear on the body of the king or queen, etc. Most companies produce their own back ground pictures for their specific event. Programs like Darkroom Professional will green screen and you can use your generated picture to put the face on the bg. I'm not aware of any that provide the bg images also since each use is event specific.
> I have learned when anytime I'm close to photography equipment I ask and look alot.
> Good Luck  :thumbup:


Thanks for your advice everyone.
VTF, thanks, this was definitely the most helpful info. It gives me a step to go towards.


----------

